# Tractor of the Month- November



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

We are now accepting submissions!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How about my wore out 316 that I will be selling soon?:lmao: What vintage cub cadets should I be looking at and for how much?edro:


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

If it's in the registry we would love to see it TB!


----------



## PaulMN (May 20, 2011)

*Cockshutt 30 for president!*

OK, for tractor of the month. Still love the style of that great tractor, and it was ahead of it's time. Wish I had one...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/pup-18600/ I'll submit this one again, just to get things going for November. Bye


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Lets get see some tractors guys!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Heres mine... http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/cra...-ys4500-13982/


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.tractorforum.com/f269/farmtrac-390hst-18499/
I hear persistence pays off,


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

2 more guys!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Walt, you're a dark horse... That's a nice looking tractor there. Black is racey!! Not that I am going to vote for you or anything so don't count your chickens.....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

farmertim said:


> Hey Walt, you're a dark horse... That's a nice looking tractor there. Black is racey!! Not that I am going to vote for you or anything so don't count your chickens.....


 :lmao:....:lmao:...... I just got finished waxing it in this picture..


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

kau said:


> We are now accepting submissions!


I nominate that beautiful Oliver the new guy posted! 47 Oliver hot rod tractor!!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

The Schlüter Super 1500 TVL is pretty impressive as well, but rules is rules.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Here's my 70 IH,with live hydralics and rebuild engine
http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/garden-tractor-19209/


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful tractor you have there DrBailey. All you have to do is add the registry address ( see rules ), and you're submission is good to go! Bye


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

thanks , I will later today, I tryed twice last night, when I would get to the end , the form being filled out would disappear and go to home page. Maybe I was to tired and my fingers were out of control.

ok, I think I got it this time. is it ok?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Ford LGT165 1967*

Here's my entry.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/mine-now-18381/


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

DrBailey said:


> Here's my 70 IH,with live hydralics and rebuild engine
> http://www.tractorforum.com/f272/garden-tractor-19209/


After seeing yours. I think I will go drink beer and throw rocks at MINE!!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Cublover said:


> After seeing yours. I think I will go drink beer and throw rocks at MINE!!


Thanks , but dont throw rocks at the lill Cub, they have character."and feelings" lol


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

DrBailey said:


> Thanks , but dont throw rocks at the lill Cub, they have character."and feelings" lol


I can pull off a second place in a 'two horse' show! As far as 'work' performed, my junk is in the running!
My stuff has to earn it's keep.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd like to know how Drbailey mounted the duals!?


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

jhngardner367 said:


> I'd like to know how Drbailey mounted the duals!?


 It was just a spacer kit with lug nuts that I bought on e-bay. they cost around 100 dollars,best I can remember. I dont know how they wouls hold up with rough plowing.
They are made of good metal.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Voting is now open!


----------



## Vo2et (Nov 19, 2011)

*Sorry, didn't realize five entries were in...*

will be more attentive next month!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Vo2et said:


> will be more attentive next month!



Yep you can re-enter next month for December.....


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I pull the level.edro:


----------



## alnmarg (Nov 11, 2011)

PaulMN said:


> OK, for tractor of the month. Still love the style of that great tractor, and it was ahead of it's time. Wish I had one...


Our neighbor had a Cockshot 30 and worked 320 acre for many years with it. what I didn't like about it was the gear noise you could hear mile away. good looking tractor


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

The winner is ErnieS!

Congrats, I will be in touch.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats Ernie, is a good looking tractor for sure.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd like to thank all the little tractors who made this possible.
So I get a new John Deere? Kau has my address. I'll be home Friday.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations Ernie, sharp looking tractor for sure. Bye


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Well done Ernie, now we need to get everyone to nominate a tractor for next months award!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Ernie 

Blue ribbion for first place to blue tractor which could lead to box of blue ribbion beer...can it get any better


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

Congratulations Ernie, your persistance did pay off!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

People got tired of seeing the machine month after month, I guess.:lmao:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations Ernie....arty:....:thumbsup:..


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

New month starts in 20 minutes!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

It started here 17 and a half hours ago :fineprint :aussie:


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Woke up to frost on the grass. Yup it's December.


----------

